# Anthia's Discussion Topic



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

So i pickup a Trio of Lyretail Anthia's from a tank guy has had running for couple years on Monday. Any info helpful to keeping them?

They are truly a remarkable species, read they can be found in the thousands in the wild.. and are harem spawners. 

Anyone with experience on them?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Anthias are a truely remarkable species. They are hard to get eating in home aquaria but obtaining them established as you did solves that worry. They should definately be fed more than once per day though.

They are a Schooling fish that get to a moderate size. Large in some peoples opinion but to me, Large is a Sperm Whale. A Large tank with a school of these is truely a sight to behold.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I personally love all anthias, but like said, they need feeding more than once a day. This could prove problematic at some point, due to excess food, but I'm sure if u keep the food to small amounts you should be fine. What do u plan on feeding them? Alongside their needing food more than once a day lies the reason for this. Extremely active fish, I mean at tang levels or even more so, awesome to watch

I would be showing them off if I were you, lets see em!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

These guys have long had a reputation for being very difficult to keep on captivity. The problem, of course, was that it didn't occur to anyone for quite awhile to keep them in schools, in huge tanks, and to feed them clouds of choice foods.
These things make them fairly easy to keep on average, save for a few hardcase species like tukas, although providing these conditions is itself a bit problematic. 
A very worthwhile group, though, and as we import more and more species, we'll no doubt find out which ones are the easiest to keep. Many of them have already spawned in aquaria, which is certainly a good sign, yes?
Down here we have a common species which we call Creolefish. ( not to be confused with creole wrasse ) It's a bright purplish red and grows very large. It's easy to keep if collected in shallow water, but very, very prone to embolism if caught deeper, which is probably the main cause of failure with this and many other Anthias species.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Feed them 3X daily... water changes and good skimming/fuging will keep these guys healthy. Mysis, bits of krill, plankton, and other meaty fair will suffice.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

PE mysis should be a staple for this species. Preferably feeding them 6 to 10 times per day for optimum health. They aren't prone to many diseases except wasteing away and getting "hunchback" from poor nutrition. Selcon can also help get their dietary needs right.


----------



## libra66 (Jul 4, 2013)

Mine always gobbled up Dainichi pellets and also Ocean Nutrition pellets, although the latter tended to create a lot more waste in the tank than the Dainichi.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

4 year old thread. We call them zombies when they come back from the dead


----------

